

Mac dating site Cupidtino opens beta to the public - Yaggo
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/06/08/mac-dating-site-cupidtino-opens-beta-to-the-public/

======
hugh3
While it's not that I wouldn't date someone who uses a mac, I probably
wouldn't date someone who would only date someone who uses a mac, and I
certainly wouldn't date someone who would only date someone who would only
date someone who uses a mac. And certainly none of the higher-order terms.

~~~
ajscherer
Do Mac owners find they get along better with other Mac owners?

I ask this because I suspect the reason for using (and creating) this site
isn't necessarily that the user feels more likely to meet someone he/she will
get along with. I suspect that the reason may be that the user feels they are
more likely to meet someone who appreciates them for certain qualities, in
particular the qualities associated with owning Apple products.

------
philk
I've often thought "If only I could meet a nice girl who defines herself
entirely by the operating system she uses".

Finally someone has solved this problem for me.

~~~
bitwize
How is this fundamentally different from, e.g., the bodybuilders-seeking-
bodybuilders site FitnessSingles?

~~~
ajscherer
The most obvious one I can think of is that bodybuilding alters your physical
appearance, and that is an important component of attraction for almost
everyone. If you go to a site called FitnessSingles you expect the people you
meet there to look a certain way (ie not fat).

------
Jun8
I found this to be a brilliant idea! Pushing the "I'm a Mac", I'm different
and cool thing to its logical conclusion. Tells a lot about how Apple has
created a subculture. Think about coming up with a Windows only or, god
forbid, Linux only dating site.

~~~
philk
I'm going to strike gold with my Plan 9 only dating site.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Dating for people older than dirt with both beards and ponytails past their
navels?

------
holograham
mac users must be chronic daters....they are always going for the shiny new
thing on the market.

------
pavs
Alternate title: "Hipster Dating Site". Seriously, I use Apple products (not
exclusively) and this makes me cringe.

------
Yaggo
An Apple device required for login! If anything, the existance of this site
tells a lot about Mac users. Too bad I'm not a single myself.

~~~
MrFoof
>If anything, the existance of this site tells a lot about Mac users.

Dating sites are notorious for fragmenting the daylights out of the total
dating pool. There's dating sites for "geeks", for "gamers", for "sugar
daddies", for "golddiggers", for "just messing around", for "goths", for
"insert word here" etc. A fair number of companies actually take a basic site
engine, re-skin it so it doesn't look anything like sister sites, re-brand it
towards their target audience, buy the appropriate domain and search keywords
and launch a new site.

Honestly it's not much of a different model for porn sites that aren't simply
licensing their media assets to thousands of sites. Same girl, similar media
assets, 8 different sites.

Dating sites aren't that far removed from porn sites. Many dating sites have
poor or only rudimentary search functionality, so you end up with a similar
experience to a porn site -- browsing a bunch of media and clicking on what
you fancy for a better look.

~~~
endtime
>There's dating sites for "geeks", for "gamers", for "sugar daddies", for
"golddiggers", for "just messing around", for "goths",

I love that you see being a Mac user as on the same level as those other,
ahem, subcultures.

~~~
MrFoof
>I love that you see being a Mac user as on the same level as those other,
ahem, subcultures.

I don't. I've been using OS X as my primary OS since 2005. The point is,
there's a "dating site" for everything as evidenced at the ads I saw the last
time I poked at one. Christians. Cheating moms. Busty Russians. I wouldn't be
surprised if some sites simply register all sorts of keyword combinations.

------
yumraj
Well, I think there was a time when Macs stood for being different and
appealed to those with an open mind and brave enough to try new things.

Looking at this it seems like they now stand for closed-mindedness and
eliteness.

------
nearestneighbor
It's a step in the right direction, but not enough. Too many losers out there
are still using OS X 10.5. I wouldn't want to date them.

------
tvon
Exceptionally bizarre.

------
j79
Everyone knows women love rebels and bad boys!

What better way to show your rebellious side than sign up and declare to the
ladies, "Windows 7 was MY idea..."

Or, if you're the dark, mysterious type: "I'm OSX by day, Ubuntu by night..."

------
retube
I don't know. there's a part of me that thinks this is the lamest thing I've
ever seen and there's another part of me that thinks there's almost endless
opportunities for dating site verticals.

------
pclark
niche to win

